# first pics of new autosleeper cotswold



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

A/S COTSWOLD


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Where? All I see is "Broadway"

Gerald


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

bottom left on the page that opens you have to click on it


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

neilbes said:


> bottom left on the page that opens you have to click on it


Ah, thank you 

I was going to moan about the lack of ability to download the brochure, but then I looked in the "Brochures" section, and found it 

>> Link to PDF brochure <<

Looking now.

Gerald


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

£51k 8O


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Still doesn't give payload.

peedee


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

neilbes said:


> £51k 8O


I'll see your 8O and raise you two more 8O 8O

That's a lot of dosh. You could buy a Chausson for that price :wink:

Gerald


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Shame it's on a sevel 8O 8O


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cotswold*

Hardly Groundbreaking is it!


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> neilbes said:
> 
> 
> > £51k 8O
> ...


yes you could buy a chausson for that price but there french are they not :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Here are a couple of pictures that I took of the Cotswold at the NEC:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

spykal said:


> Here are a couple of pictures that I took of the Cotswold at the NEC:


Thanks Mike.

The rear looks a bit strange - with that big indent, you loose inside space but gain overall length.



neilbes said:


> yes you could buy a chausson for that price but there french are they not


Exactly! Thus making it an even better buy 

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Is it just me or are Autosleepers designed for the older generation?

No family layouts!
but looks well made


Richard...


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Peedee's right. Fancy launching new model without knowing the payload. The most basic item is probably an afterthought - as is often the case.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

peedee said:


> Still doesn't give payload.
> 
> peedee[More details on the A/S website now
> payloads look good


----------

